# Nrd



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

New resonator day!!

I've been thinking about a dobro of some sort for a while now. Being a big fan of Jerry Douglas probably had something to do with that.

Anyway,


I got this today.

It's an Epiphone. I played about four or five resos and this one was definitely the most resonant.

So far I like it a lot. I added the special nut to raise the action.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Hadn't heard of a nrd before....awesome looking guitar...congrats!!! Btw is that a bong in the background?


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Cool guitar, love the f holes.

Biggups on the inadvertent bong pic lol. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Bong?

Is that what that is? 

Darned kids!

Sorry


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! Tune to what?

Also, thanks for the Sunday morning laugh... gotta be careful about objects in the background


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starting with open G (G-G-D-G-B-D), but if I have any sense I'll be taking notes from the great one (Mr.Douglas).

Honestly though, I have no idea where that bong came from (if indeed that IS a bong).

On any other site nobody wwould have noticed (well, maybe on a snowboarding or skate boarding site), LOL.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

What made you decide on a round neck instead of a square neck?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess, opportunity and availability made my choice to go with a round neck.

I do like the sound of the guitar when played with normal action and without a slide.

That might prove to be a nice bit of flexibility.

It really is two distinctly different instruments in one.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Congrats. Beautiful resonator.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks!

I finally figured out what people were talking about when they mentioned a bong in the back ground.

They're obviously referring to the decorative vase on my workbench.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice try!

Is it easy to put the higher nut on and off? 

I just read that and thought maybe I should mention "higher nut" was not a reference in any way to that flower vase.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The nut is simple to install and remove. It's just a matter of detuning and slackening off the strings until you can get the nut out.

It's not something you'd want to do on the fly in the middle of a set IMO, but no tools, no fasteners, no glue, that sort of thing.

In fact, I just removed is and have been playing it conventionally for a few minutes. It's really lively and loud. It also seems to be intonated quite well. Open position chords seem to almost burst from this thing.

Cool. It's a MD 100 NA 

It's a discontinued model, and that may be unfortunate as the newer stock I tried were all rather dull and just didn't resonate like this one. The new ones all have the Dobro brand on the headstock and they're wood.
I don't mean to imply that's worse or better, just different. 

But again, I tried four of them and they really didn't feel lively at all. They for sure were much, much quieter than what I took home.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I finally figured out what people were talking about when they mentioned a bong in the back ground.
> 
> They're obviously referring to the decorative vase on my workbench.


...lol...I see ;o)


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Milkman said:


> The nut is simple to install and remove. It's just a matter of detuning and slackening off the strings until you can get the nut out.
> 
> It's not something you'd want to do on the fly in the middle of a set IMO, but no tools, no fasteners, no glue, that sort of thing.
> 
> ...


There are so many different styles of resonators and they really have a broad pallet. Different cone configurations and different bridge types and then body materials and finishes and then the there's the difference between square neck and round. I actually like the sound of a square neck better then round neck, at least comparing the ones I have. However they aren't as versatile, in my hands; I would say Jerry Douglas doesn't suffer any loss by using square neck and steel however.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

doriangrey said:


> ...lol...I see ;o)


See?

I think the thing on the side is to add water.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

But hey, it's a groovy reso to appease my gas.

So shiny


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Looks good, Mike! have fun...


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

What's the guitar in back, beside the bong?


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

It's beautiful but it needs some dents. Find a drunk in the audience and give him a whack. Improves tone. 

I think it was Bukka White I heard say, in accent that could have been mistaken for mumbling, "Yeah, when they get out of hand I can swing this thing and then keep on playing."


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

hummingway said:


> It's beautiful but it needs some dents. Find a drunk in the audience and give him a whack. Improves tone.


haha check out my guitar teacher's dobro. doesn't look so bad in this video but irl it looks like it was used as crowd control

Amos The Transparent - Sure As The Weather [Official Video] - YouTube


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

The _*only*_ horse not in my stable....I am still mad at an old friend for pawning that National and not selling it to me ...ya it even had the palm trees on the back. I would have gotten a round neck as well. It give you the option of playing regular style.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

RobQ said:


> What's the guitar in back, beside the bong?


The guitar in the background is a Greco Zemaitis.

This one


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well as it turns out, I'm glad I was steered by opportunity into buying a round neck.

I really enjoy the guitar as a resonating guitar played conventionally. It's really a good sounding and playing instrument.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I play mostly standard myself but when I play with a steel I prefer a square neck, not that I'm any good with it, but that's why I asked. I've never tried the nuts they sell for lifting the strings.

As for the palm trees, the Model O with etched palm trees is a classic. I've got a 1931, complete with head shaped dent and enough mojo to make you think it was used to paddle a canoe. I guess the palm trees reflected the popularity of Hawaiian music of the time. I think some of the enameled steel bodies were painted with palm trees as well. Very funky.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hummingway said:


> I play mostly standard myself but when I play with a steel I prefer a square neck, not that I'm any good with it, but that's why I asked. I've never tried the nuts they sell for lifting the strings.



The converter nut seems very stable and simple to install.

I'd have to do a careful A/B test to compare with a squareneck, but the notes ring true and clear with it in place. Seems good.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

The Nut-Lift is a great way to experiment with Steel playing. The drawback is that you really can't play properly standing up with a strap. The strap attachment points are at the extreme ends of the instrument and it can, and often does, sag in the middle with the pressure on the string and bridge strap.. 
If you get a chance to order a National cone for your instrument you will make some significant improvements. It still won't sound like a National, but it will help.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mike MacLeod said:


> The Nut-Lift is a great way to experiment with Steel playing. The drawback is that you really can't play properly standing up with a strap. The strap attachment points are at the extreme ends of the instrument and it can, and often does, sag in the middle with the pressure on the string and bridge strap..
> If you get a chance to order a National cone for your instrument you will make some significant improvements. It still won't sound like a National, but it will help.


I tend to prefer guitars with a little....mass. Heavy is not a dirty word for me.

But this instrument was surely not meant to play standing up. I'll weigh it.

My guess is that it will outweigh any Les Paul. It's really a sit down guitar.

Is National the tone you prefer?

I'm a bit of a newb when it comes to this stuff. I know when I hear something I like though.

Upgrades are always an option.


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I finally figured out what people were talking about when they mentioned a bong in the back ground.
> 
> They're obviously referring to the decorative vase on my workbench.


Hahaha yea that's probably it! It's a curious conundrum why they make decorative vases with an uncanny resemblance to bongs.

Love the Zemaitis Milkman.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

Milkman said:


> The guitar in the background is a Greco Zemaitis.
> 
> This one


Niiiiice guitar!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks guys.

The Greco Z is currently the one I tend to grab.

It plays and sounds fantastic.


----------

